# Nipple to Spur Fri/Sat MSviking slow fishing



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

On the "spur" of the moment decided to take two boys from neighborhood fishing as my family was in the Bahamas. We fished hard between the nipple, elbow and out to the spur. Lots of scattered grass, but not horrible, could not really find any lines that had formed. We caught one nice wahoo and had a huge blue marlin bust 100% out of water right in the middle of our spread, but he must have been blind as he could not find a lure! Almost needed to change my shorts after that!! Overnighted near spur and tied up to our friends on the "Outaline" and fished all day Sat w/o a single knock down. Had really hoped to get Parker his first billfish, oh well, Still had a great trip, we will get them next time!

Barret and the wahoo










Barret's little brother Parker fighting an unknown that got off










Robert


----------



## FATSTACKS (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice trip! Can I move to the "neighborhood" the next time the family is on a trip?!? I'll stand out front with my "Going Fishing" sign! Nice pics as usual!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good report! I bet that blue breaching was a sight!


----------



## Southern Charters LLC (Jun 5, 2012)

I know how you feel we were out at the spur Friday morning around 2:00 am trying for swords nothing happing. put out the spread 1 hr before daylight trolled around spur got nothing decided to head towards nipple around 8:00 am found some structure floating picked up two nice wahoo and a chicken dolphin. found some cleaner water just south of the nipple got excited as we had what looked like a nice white slam our teaser then disapear. (bummer) trolled a little longer down the edge with no results cut our losses and headed back. over all I was excited not to get rained on the whole trip. We will be back out at the nipple this weekend if weather permits.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats a long wahoo congrats to a nice hoo.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Doesn't sound like too bad of a trip at all. That's a nice wahoo and appreciate the report.


----------



## Outa Line II (Nov 19, 2007)

Robert, Thanks for letting us tag along Friday nite. Sorry the fish didn't co-operate for you and the boys on Saturday. I'll be down soon, gotta get my kids out there before fall semester starts!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Job..thats a long azz hoo!


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice hoo! Good report. Thanks!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Will Fish for Food...

Great Trip Robert.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Heck of a hooter there


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice fish, hope he gets his first bill next time out!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice hoo my friend! You created a monster!!!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice report! can not wait to get back down out there myself. This Wedding planning is really getting in the way of things!!!


----------

